# Standby Power LED leuchtet Rot



## Sam70 (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und der läuft auch soweit ganz normal. Das einzige was ich merkwürdig finde ist dass die Standby Power LED dauerhaft Rot leuchtet.
Der PC läuft ganz normal, er stürtzt nicht ab oder ähnliches. Kann auch damit daddeln usw.

Habt ihr eine Idee was ich machen könnte?

Danke vorab!

Zusammenstellung des PC´s:

Mainboard: Asus Z97 ProGamer
CPU: i7 4790K
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Grafik: Sapphire R 9 290 4GB
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power 10 500 Watt
SSD: Crucial 256 GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
8 GB Crucial Bal.Sport


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht ein Kabel falsch angeschlossen?
Was für ein Gehäuse ist es denn?


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

lol xD
ich tippe da ebenfalls aufn vertauschtes kabel... weil normalerweise leuchtet nichts im standby... also wäre mir neu....


----------



## paddypitt87 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte das auch mal. Kabel war vertauscht. Wie genau weiß ich nicht mehr xD


----------



## Sam70 (7. Juni 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Kabel falsch angeschlossen?
> Was für ein Gehäuse ist es denn?



Das Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master CM690 III.
Die Kabel habe ich eben nochmal alle durchgeschaut.  Die sind alle richtig dran.


----------



## LH458 (7. Juni 2015)

Ist mit Standby Power LED die am Mainboard gemeint? Wenn ja, dann ist es so gewollt.

"Das Motherboard hat eine Standby-LED, die leuchtet, wenn das system eingeschaltet, im Stromsparmodus oder im Soft-Aus-Modus ist. Damit werden Sie daran erinnert,  das system auszuschalten und das Netzkabel ZZ entfernen, bevor Sie Motherboard Komponenten entfernen oder installieren."
Im Handbuch Kapitel 1.8-1 (Onboard LEDs - Standby Power LED).


----------



## Sam70 (8. Juni 2015)

LH458 schrieb:


> Ist mit Standby Power LED die am Mainboard gemeint? Wenn ja, dann ist es so gewollt.
> 
> "Das Motherboard hat eine Standby-LED, die leuchtet, wenn das system eingeschaltet, im Stromsparmodus oder im Soft-Aus-Modus ist. Damit werden Sie daran erinnert,  das system auszuschalten und das Netzkabel ZZ entfernen, bevor Sie Motherboard Komponenten entfernen oder installieren."
> Im Handbuch Kapitel 1.8-1 (Onboard LEDs - Standby Power LED).



Vielen Dank! Das habe ich glatt überlesen!


----------

